# Black oil sunflower seeds?



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

Is there specific black oil sunflower seeds I need to get for my goats or can I just get the ones sold for bird seed.:whatgoat::thankU:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Most places only sell it as a bird seed. Just make sure it only has black oil sunflower seeds in it. Also, it's cheaper if you buy a big bag but most goats should only get a teaspoon to a tablespoon of boss per day. So if you buy a big bag it will last you a long time.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

LadySecret said:


> Most places only sell it as a bird seed. Just make sure it only has black oil sunflower seeds in it. Also, it's cheaper if you buy a big bag but most goats should only get a teaspoon to a tablespoon of boss per day. So if you buy a big bag it will last you a long time.


I agree. Just make sure it is only the sunflower seeds. I bought a 50 lb bag and it lasted me with 16 goats a few months.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I buy mine at TSC - usually the bigger bags are on sale, esp when "bird feeding season" slows.


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

get mine at TSC as well


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

What is TSC?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

HeavenViewRanch said:


> What is TSC?


Tractor Supply Company

I get mine from Atwoods.


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

oh hahaha thanks


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 24, 2015)

I imagine the scraps from my chicken tractor will be the perfect ration.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I imagine the scraps from my chicken tractor will be the perfect ration.


Huh?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When you buy them, make sure they have not been treated with a chemical that prohibits the seed from sprouting. Walmart is famous for them. Not sure what it would do to a goat, but I prefer not to take any chances of something that stops growth and fertility in plants.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

They do the same with grocery store potatoes so they won't bud out on the shelf...off subject but thought it with saying


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Worth saying... Auto correct wins again


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, didn't know that. Thank you for that bit of info. I would prefer not to eat something like that!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> I imagine the scraps from my chicken tractor will be the perfect ration.


Huh??


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> When you buy them, make sure they have not been treated with a chemical that prohibits the seed from sprouting. Walmart is famous for them. Not sure what it would do to a goat, but I prefer not to take any chances of something that stops growth and fertility in plants.


What would be a chemical that would raise suspicions?? Any names to look for on the bag? This is really interesting and good to know..


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't know what the name of the chemical is, but the bags advertise that the seeds will not sprout.

Also, when feeding BOSS, remember that they are very high in phosphorus and very low in calcium.


----------

